

Today is a Fibonacci day: 5th day of 8th month of 13th year of 21st century - fmsf

Today is a Fibonacci day: 5th day of 8th month of 13th year of 21st century!<p>If you are 34 years old with four kids (twin 1 yo, 2yo, 3yo and another baby comming) then congrats!!! You&#x27;re the Fibonacci master!<p>I don&#x27;t claim credit for this. A friend at work noticed it, just thought about sharing this wonderful curiosity.
======
venomsnake
The crucial moment was :

the 0th microsecond of the first millisecond of the first second of the second
minute of the third hour of the ...

------
joncol
Today is my first day as 34 years old...!

------
Sealy
Can somebody overlay this on a stock chart and tell me what to buy.

------
BlobbleBlab
this was news at 1:23 AM

~~~
crpatino
make that 11:23

------
squozzer
Time to drink 36 beers?

